

Project Contour — a new and innovative usage paradigm for digital devices  - Tsiolkovsky
http://transloid.blogspot.com/2011/04/contour-joins-plasma-active-track-get.html

======
phlux
The screen shots are too tiny.

~~~
Tsiolkovsky
If you follow the link to Contour wiki you will find Screenshots and Videos
page → <http://community.kde.org/Plasma/Active/Contour/Screenshots>

